# Quick question for those who use Nupro



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I posted a thread earlier today about changing Lulu's food because of her weight, but she doesn't like the Acana. I haven't had a chance yet to fully investigate the ino Karen gave us today that she learned about Acana although the one I am feeding Lulu was not listed (Lamb and Barlett Pear which is a limited ingredient for allergies). My question is this--What if I add Nupro to the Acana to hopefully make it more appetizing to her AND add important things she needs that are lacking in the nutrition she is getting now. What do ya'll think?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I do not know how others babies feel about Nupro but mine LOVE it!! That said, my girls are piggies and would eat anything!

I contacted the company and they sent me a couple of small foil packets that I tried before I bought. 

I get mine on Amazon really inexpensively. I usually have other stuff to get and get free shipping over $25.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Karen, I was hoping you would reply. I love ZP, and hated to switch, so I just felt like adding the Nupro after I read about it to the Acana would be the best of both worlds. A very good food with great needed supplements added would be perfect and I should be able to get 1/2 to 1lb off of Lulu which would make me happier. Do you think this sounds like a plan?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Does she need to lose?

I think it is a great supplement. I buy the small breed, 1 lb. tub.

Let me know if they do not comply with samples. I'd be happy to send you some in a ziploc bag.

Oh! I see that their site suggests calling for a sample:
Dog Vitamin Supplements Dog Vitamins Arthritis Dogs Treatments


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am going to take her tomorrow or Thurs to the vet just to weigh her. She was 6lb 1oz so if she is more than that she gained on ZP (and I thinks she did--she feel like it). To me her head looks too small for her body, so I guess I think her body should be smaller. The only reason I worry is for health reasons, but no vet has ever said she weighs too much. 
This is a pic of her from the top that I took when Shannon was trying to figure out if Tilly was over weight. I couldn't figure out if she has that indent she should have behind her ribs. I don't think so, but she never has. Her stomach also doesn't cave in, but it's not poking out either. I try to feel over her ribs, and I can easily feel them. I just can't tell. Any opinions are appreciated.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi she looks like a good weight to me and she sure is cute


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

bayoumah said:


> Hi she looks like a good weight to me and she sure is cute


Thank you. I appreciate the help. And I think she's cute, but of course Mom's prejudice.lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Tina, 

Which kind is it that you are currently feeding the Duck & Bartlett Pear or the
Lamb & Okanagan Apple?

I definitely think Lulu is overweight. I'm telling you my honest opinion because 
I think she will benefit overall if she loses a bit of extra weight. I am pretty
familiar with Acana, so if you need help figuring out the portion size I'd be 
happy to help, because you can't always go by what the bag recommends. 

As for her not wanting to eat it, it could be a sign of a spoiled doggie, diet wise.
She is being picky because she can. A little tough love will go a long way.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

LS, I am feeding Duck & Bartlett Pear. I am bad about accidentally calling it Lamb & Bartlett Pear for some reason (Lamb is stuck in my head). I do think she is about a lb overweight. I am feeding her 1/4cup 2x a day because the bag said 11lb dog-1/2cup 2x day for inactive dog, but she is not even eating that much because she doesn't like it. I have cut out all the vege. I was feeding which was not alot, just a small handful of greenbeans or broccoli with each meal or occasional bite or two for treat. It is spoiled dog. I read the container for Nupro and it contains protein and fat that would be added to the food. Does it add enough benefit to Lulu to add the fat to her food? I really had decided the Acana with Nupro would be great for her- now, I still think so, but thinking on it.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lulu is adorable, but he does look a little overweight. I don't see a clear indentation where her tummy is and theres a couple little rolls. She will feel better and be happier at a healthy weight. I'd definitely take LS up on her offer to help you to get the right portion control for your girl. 

Your instincts were right Tina. We just seem to know when our babies get off the right track. You definitely did the right thing to begin working on the problem. 

And she is a cutie


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Tina you are feeding too much.

Here is what I recommend for Lulu with consideration of her weight(this 
is based on personal experience with my rescues on this specific food):

1/3 of a cup per day(split into two meals)

NO treats or human food at all.

One bully stick or raw bone per week.


Her results will depend on her activity level.
If two weeks go by and you don't see at least 
minor results, then continue on with 1/4 cup
per day split into two meals.



As for the directions on the bag, they are for the entire day, you do not need to multiply them by two.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, LS, I will try that. Also, I said amounts backwards. The bag said 1/2 cup per day divided into 2 meals for an 11lb dog, so my intent was to feed 1/4 cup per day divided. In other words, 1/8 cup in the morning and 1/8 cup in the evening. While typing this I realized that's not what I've been doing. I also combined Duck and BP with Acana Pacifica for the fish so I did 1/8cup of each which put me at 1/4 cup per meal (I can be soooo dense sometimes-aarrrgh) Oh well, it doesn't matter because Lulu hasn't been eating it anyway.lol She doesn't like bully sticks, but she does chew on antlers sometimes--she's not much on them though.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Thanks, LS, I will try that. Also, I said amounts backwards. The bag said 1/2 cup per day divided into 2 meals for an 11lb dog, so my intent was to feed 1/4 cup per day divided. In other words, 1/8 cup in the morning and 1/8 cup in the evening. While typing this I realized that's not what I've been doing. I also combined Duck and BP with Acana Pacifica for the fish so I did 1/8cup of each which put me at 1/4 cup per meal (I can be soooo dense sometimes-aarrrgh) Oh well, it doesn't matter because Lulu hasn't been eating it anyway.lol She doesn't like bully sticks, but she does chew on antlers sometimes--she's not much on them though.



Pacifica is higher in protein. Therefore you should be doing exactly what you
wrote above, 1/4 divided into 2 meals per day. If she doesn't like bully sticks
it's fine, I only mentioned it to satisfy her craving for treats or human food.
But it is not necessary at all. If you stick to these amounts, measure every
single meal and do not give into the big beautiful eyes, Lulu will lose. Adding
an extra walk will also help tone her. And do not worry, a healthy dog won't
starve herself, give it time, she'll eat, stay tough my friend, it is hard but it is
for her own good.

ps the antlers are GREAT!


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Ashley. I feel like just because she may be still within or close to the chi standard doesn't mean she is at the correct weight for her personally. Some chi weigh more than standard and are not overweight. I think you must know what your own dog should be, and I feel like Lulu is just a little overweight. I do NOT want it to affect her health. It is much easier to get off a little than alot, so I want to deal with it now.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

You didn't tell me what you thought about adding the Nupro.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh and Tina, you are not "dense", it's not the first time I hear you say that or
call yourself stupid, stop being so hard on yourself. You are an awesome sweet
and bright woman, that's why I like you so much.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Oh and Tina, you are not "dense", it's not the first time I hear you say that or
> call yourself stupid, stop being so hard on yourself. You are an awesome sweet
> and bright woman, that's why I like you so much.


Awww, your're a great friend. But read that post again and you will have to admit numbers are not my friend! hehe It's OK nobody's perfect! hahaha


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> You didn't tell me what you thought about adding the Nupro.


I think it'll be just fine.
I never used it with combination of Acana though, so take my opinion as just that.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Awww, your're a great friend. But read that post again and you will have to admit numbers are not my friend! hehe It's OK nobody's perfect! hahaha



It's not just you, it gets confusing for me too, especially at 2 am after a long day.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> It's not just you, it gets confusing for me too, especially at 2 am after a long day.


You are right. And with that I will say thank you so much for the help and good night. :toothy8:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Good night Tina! I wish Lulu a successful weight loss.


----------

